# arms innovation



## inovator (9 Jul 2011)

Hello army.ca. I have inovated and idea for a target aquisition system for infantry to use with rifles, i have contacted Elcon and the ddrc and neither will reply to me, they want me to just give them my idea. But i want part of the profits, with all due respect to our government and its military branch. I have divulged certain information on how the system works, and i am still not replied. I want my loved soldiers to be using this technology, but i don't want it to be stolen from me, what do i do? i need help.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Jul 2011)

Is it just an idea, or have you put in dedicated research and development.

Either way, if this is genuine, I suggest you start reading here:

http://www.cipo.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/cipointernet-internetopic.nsf/eng/h_wr00011.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2011)

inovator said:
			
		

> Hello army.ca. I have inovated and idea for a target aquisition system for infantry to use with rifles, i have contacted Elcon and the ddrc and neither will reply to me, they want me to just give them my idea. But i want part of the profits, with all due respect to our government and its military branch. I have divulged certain information on how the system works, and i am still not replied. I want my loved soldiers to be using this technology, but i don't want it to be stolen from me, what do i do? i need help.


Maybe they didn't answer you because you got their name wrong.

It's not Elcon. The company name is Raytheon ELCAN Optical Technologies.

Perhaps if you got their name right, they would take you seriously


----------



## inovator (10 Jul 2011)

I can not find much information, only a small part on trademarks, but it does not say whether the technology must be manufactured in order for it to elligble to be trade marked. Also, my system is a amalgamation of technologies, do i have to gain rights to those technologies before i can get a trade mark?


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jul 2011)

Trademark = business name, like Xerox.

Copyright = protection for written document.

Patent = protection for an invention.



A trademark would merely mean no one else could call their target system the "Inovator2000XL".  A patent would protect the underlying idea.

However, if your invention is deemed "obvious to one skilled in the arts" (or specific words to that effect) no patent would be granted.



If your system is an amalgamation of technologies then it's probably not of great interst.  Systems integration (that is, combining multiple technological systems) is a very compelx, time-consuming and expensive process.  If all you have is an idea that has never been put together it's not a system - it's an idea.

Was it Edison who pointed out that work is 10% innovation, 90% persperation?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Jul 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> . . . . . .
> 
> Was it Edison who pointed out that work is 10% innovation, 90% persperation?



Yes, it was Thomas Edison who said something similar:

"Genius is one per cent inspiration and ninety-nine per cent perspiration." 
_Life (1932), ch. 24_

It's unlikely any sparks of same were shown by starting this thread.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jul 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Yes, it was Thomas Edison who said something similar:
> 
> "Genius is one per cent inspiration and ninety-nine per cent perspiration."
> _Life (1932), ch. 24_
> ...



Said by the man that simply came up with ideas and then paid others figure out how to do it. Then took credit, as the inventor, because his money bankrolled the project  ;D


----------



## inovator (10 Jul 2011)

I am not offended by your doubts and i respect them. However, i will point out, that my technology will allow soldiers to see enemy fire with a dot on their sights, and fire at them. I can not divulge too much information, but i can say it is technology that our defense department would be interested in.

Thank you for telling me that what i need is a patent, now what i would like to know, is can a patent be made on a document explaining the technology, perhaps with detailed drawings.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Jul 2011)

inovator said:
			
		

> I am not offended by your doubts and i respect them. However, i will point out, that my technology will allow soldiers to see enemy fire with a dot on their sights, and fire at them. I can not divulge too much information, but i can say it is technology that our defense department would be interested in.
> 
> Thank you for telling me that what i need is a patent, now what i would like to know, is can a patent be made on a document explaining the technology, perhaps with detailed drawings.



You will have to patent your idea.  

A start point would be to check out the US Patent and Trademark Office (here).  This will give you an indication as to whether the idea that you thing is unique is truly unique, or whether someone else came up with the idea and you just hadn't heard about it yet.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jul 2011)

Here's the link to the Canadian Intellectual Property Office http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/cipointernet-internetopic.nsf/eng/wr00141.html All your questions should be answered here, as these are the people you'll ultimately be dealing with.

FAQs titles from that page include:

What is a patent?
Why obtain a patent?
Is a patent application mandatory?
Who can apply for a patent?
How long is a patent effective?
What are the steps for obtaining a patent?
How do I apply for a patent?
Why hire a patent agent?
Does a patent in Canada protect my rights in other countries?
Why is the preliminary search important?
What do I need to include in my application?
Will the Patent Office ensure that my patent is not infringed?


----------



## inovator (10 Jul 2011)

Patents are national, can i patent for the united states at the united states embassy in ottawa? and for the chinese embassy?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jul 2011)

inovator said:
			
		

> Patents are national, can i patent for the united states at the united states embassy in ottawa? and for the chinese embassy?



Try this: Patent 101

There is something to be said for an inventor, or innovator, that knows how to research.


----------



## inovator (10 Jul 2011)

Ok here's the deal, the process of patenting is becoming complex. What i need, is an agency that will tweak and patent my system for me, i have no money to offer up front, i am broke, but i will accept them taking a percentage of the profits, so long as the technology remains mine to market. I need this agency, does anyone know of one?


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2011)

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&q=patent+agencies+canada&oq=patent+agencies+canada&aq=f&aqi=&aql=undefined&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=874l11092l0l32l31l5l17l22l0l172l875l4.5l9&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=5beaf5e2be636d60&biw=1311&bih=543

A google search for Canadian Patent Agencies


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Jul 2011)

inovator said:
			
		

> 1. i have no money to offer up front, i am broke.
> 
> 2. i will accept them taking a percentage of the profits, so long as the technology remains mine.




In logic theory, the aforementioned items are referred to as mutually exclusive.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2011)

Let's see if I can put this delicately and succinctly.

We're a military forum. And while your innovation MAY have military implications, we are not here to tell you how to get into business.

Try Shark Tank, they are looking for good inventions, oops sorry, innovations.

We've given you tons of inexperienced advice. We've given you websites we're not familiar with. We've showed you how to use Google!!! Goggle is your friend!!!

If you are the rocket scientist you claim to be, you'd have figured out by now, we've given you all the generic help we can.

Please seek out a inventor\ innovator forum for your questions.

We're not it. Capiche?


----------



## Pieman (11 Jul 2011)

> I have inovated and idea for a target aquisition system for infantry to use with rifles


Have you prototyped this? Does it work? Or is it just an idea?

Patents are indeed very complex and difficult to deal with. Keep in mind you will be shelling out quite a bit of cash just to get your patent secured.  I have some experience in securing Intellectual Property, PM if you need some direction beyond the advice you got here already.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2011)

Your secret innovation sounds curiously like:


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/campaigns/our_boys/3475568/Paras-test-supergun-on-Taliban-in-Afghanistan.html


----------

